# Any action at Navarre pier?



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Has anybody been catching anything at Navarre pier? I'll be up there Saturday through Wednesday and was hoping that the bite has been pretty good lately. Planning on catching some pompano, sheepshead, and maybe a flounder or two. 
Tight lines.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Plenty of sheep's to go around. Not sure on the other ones

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Spanish and bull reds close in, sheeps all over.....shark good as well....


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

I hate the sharks. I always get spooled by them. I am due for a big 20# bull red. That would be awesome


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got back from the pier. Too windy to fish


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Tons of Spanish today....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Any kings yet?


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Pierrunner said:


> Any kings yet?


Few seen. None caught. Once this weather clears up we ought to catch some. One word to describe yesterday: Spanish


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Fished the pier all day, saw a few Spanish caught but a surplus of sheepshead at the end of the pier on live shrimp


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How were the Sharks today?


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Haven't seen nor heard if any sharks


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

We soaked some shark baits in pcola pass after limiting out on Sheeps the other day. Not one run,I think the water needs to warm a little bit more. I'm sure there are are some around. But not in any numbers yet.


----------

